# Colleges Offering Pastry Arts Bachelor Degree?



## xashley717x (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm really hoping to become a pastry chef.  My parents want me to get a four year bachelors degree in pastry arts/management.  THe only colleges I know of that offer this is the Culinary Institute of America and Johnson & Wales.  Does anyone know of any other colleges i can get a 4 year degree in the pastry arts at?

Thanks!


----------



## culinuthiast (May 4, 2010)

pretty sure some AI campuses are offering a 4 year pastry program now. I know they do the 2 year certificate, but I think they have a 4 year as well.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ashley,

Kendall College, the school I work at, has an AAS in Baking and Pastry (6 quarters) and you can then transfer over into either Hospitality BA or Business BA (app 8 quarters).  If you have questions, feel free to PM me.  

Jeff


----------

